# twokinds



## skateboyusa99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Can someone give me a link to where I can read the comic twokinds?


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 14, 2014)

Try this:
http://twokinds.keenspot.com/


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 15, 2014)

You couldn't find it by having Google search "Twokinds" or "Twokinds Comic"?


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Jun 17, 2014)

I probably could have if I searched enough but I kindly asked if someone already reading it could post me the link. I am very greatful for the help Gnarl  I already read up to the current release and cant wait for the next


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 17, 2014)

Great! what do you think? Poor Raine half and half now, but still cute. And I bet those two end up friends even if he says he hates Kiedren. 
That's the thing about prejudice, it usually falls apart once you get to know someone. Tom has come a long way since the beginning and I think he gotten pretty darn good. You know he is on DA right?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been following the comic for a few years now. His style is so much improved and 
also that he has been going back and fixing bubu's on the old pages.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think its great! And in a way I feel bad for Raine with what she has to go through but in the end I think it will turn out being a good thing with "red" lol now starting to accept keidren as an equal.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 6, 2014)

Two Kinds has been going for longer than my youngest brother has been alive! 
It's a really great comic; I read up to the latest page in a few hours. (NO SLEEP)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah yes, welcome to the twokinds legion

Be prepared for emotional stuffs, awesome pages, plot twists etc,

...and also the agonizing wait for new pages, that's usually how it goes when it comes to webcomics. But that's also a good thing because it gives you something to look forward to almost every week for the foreseeable rest of your life or however long the comic goes for.

And now that you're hooked on twokinds, I could easily link you to some other cool webcomics to read :3

http://www.straysonline.com/
http://www.sdamned.com/
http://off-white.eu/

...aaaand that's all I'll link you to for now so as not to overload you, but they're all really great. If you get hooked on more than one webcomic, it gives you lots to look forward to, especially when waiting for one comic page to update, you at least have another one to see.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 7, 2014)

Waiting a whole week for a new page is torture, but I've never been a patient guy.
I do respect that these things take time, however.


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ah yes, welcome to the twokinds legion
> 
> Be prepared for emotional stuffs, awesome pages, plot twists etc,
> 
> ...



I feel like at one point I've read all of these but I stopped for some reason.


----------



## furspot (Aug 4, 2014)

Love Twokinds. I recomend also for non sexual:

http://www.housepetscomic.com/2008/06/02/when-boredom-strikes


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm shocked to see how much the art style had changed since I first found it back when I was in highschool...back then I thought it was kinda crappy, but wow! Such improvement! Storyline is flowing nice too. Looking forward to the next update.


----------

